# Before and After Photos!



## Rachelfailappraisal (Oct 26, 2009)

I thought it might be cool to show our before and after photos of our horses. One when we bought them, and one that is fairly recent. I have two sets, one of my first horse, "Blake", who was a 4yo Arabian when I bought him, and then two years later doing dressage. The second is my Paint "Silver Gold Bar" aka "Buddy" who I bought May08, and now he's my little dressage pony (standing at 15.3 ).
Before: Oct04








Buddy: May08









Blake: Sep06








Buddy: Sep09


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

I love this idea! 

Here is Amber in March when she started her under saddle training (not me riding obviously lol) 









And here she is about 3 days ago!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Pretty horses. They look great!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

oh i like this game ... 

1st is Brodie- first pic is May 09, second is June 09 and third is Oct. 09

2nd is Maddy- first pic is Oct. 07, second and third are Oct. 09


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

ones oscar in winter 2006
the other is summer 2009
hope you an tell which is which


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^he is cute!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> ^he is cute!


 thanks


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Okay... The first picture is November 2008...that was when i had my new horse for a whole month.

The second picture is July 2009 at a horse show. 

Thanks.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

Meet Pi-

The day we got her- her trainer was starving her b/c she wouldn't run- this was about 10 months ago- it was so disgusting


















even through winter she improved! bout 4/5 months after we got her
just starting to do a bit of dressage
















Now this was a few weeks ago










and finally- just this weekend


















So as you can see- she has improved about 500%  and i am very proud of her (hence all the pics sorry )


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Here's my 6 year old TN Walker gelding Spirit 

The day I got him July 21st 2008








A couple weeks ago


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

First time I'd seen him in years.









Day he was unloaded off the trailer and onto my property.





















Now


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Amazing differences. I am going to add a couple of pictures of the two Arabian mares I just got. Both are 4 years old, the grey is called Saphira, and the bay is Selene. Selene is very scared of humans, and is such an nervous wreck at the moment that she's underweight, and hasn't been groomed in about 6 months. The owner was going to put her down because she was "dangerous", and a group of us got together and bought her for a buck, and Saphira has had very little handling, and is very bonded to Selene, so I ended up buying her to get her into a better situation as well. Both are very well bred, and hopefully in a few months I can get some very good after pics of both of them.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

amazing differences people  I wish I had some new pics of one of this mare. She was skinny when I first got her. You can't tell because she has a blanket on but her ribs were sticking out, she had recently had a miscarriage, and she had not been ridden since she was two. She was 10 y/o when we got her. She didn't buck ro do anything that we had expected. Sadly we found out that she had foundered in the past, and foundered agian when we were trying to put weight back on her. She is now sound in the pasture, but we're not sure how she'll ever do for riding. Now we are having to work to control her weight so that she can stay sound


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Oh fun topic! Love the idea!

Eve when I first bought her as a yearling









And last week


















I'd do some of my other horses, but I don't HAVE pics of when I got them...only got a camera 2 years ago! I suppose I can kinda do Justus...here's a pic of our first ride together 2 years ago when she was a 2 year old. (I've owned her since birth, she's out of my mom's mare)









Only rode her 4 times that summer, just walking around for 20 minutes. Here's a couple pics from last summer


















And this summer with her new kid! I gifted her a 14 year old girl for her birthday...best gift EVER! First, kiddo's first ride on her last fall










To this summer...so much more relaxed - can't believe how far this kid's come since she first started riding with us!


----------



## madisonfriday (Apr 3, 2009)

Great improvement everyone - I feel like I posted this is a before and after stage before but oh well! lol
I bought Hero my first horse and I love him to death - he is different then all horses I have ever been around he really is like a big baby and just wants to cuddle. We both come a long way and he is teaching me how to ride better everyday.
When I went to go look at him at the foster farm









Our first ride and how he trotted with his BONEY BUTT










Our most recent ride and last ride at the barn - i need to get more photos this was like a month ago









At our new place!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Amazing changes keep them comming


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

SpiritJordanRivers said:


> Here's my 6 year old TN Walker gelding Spirit
> 
> The day I got him July 21st 2008
> View attachment 15392
> ...


wow i really love his color


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Rissa said:


> First time I'd seen him in years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a handsome boy he has become very stunning


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I love seeing the changes of your horses


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, my mare hasn't changed very much, I got her on Oct. 18 2011, then three weeks later she was lame for the next three months, and I just recently just started riding, but I'm gonna still post before and after pics.

This is October 10th 2011, the very first time I rode her, and that was her second time being ridden that year.








October 27, our first ride together after I bought her.








And this if from today, third time being ridden this year.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Okay, my mare's transformation hasn't been so much as "physical" as 'mental and emotional' I guess, although there has been some physical change as well... I actually just read through her profile change, and did some updates, and was like, WOW...she has come SO far!!! When you see them all the time, you don't always realize the changes, until you look back at what you wrote down way back when!!! 

Sept. 28, 2009, Bonnie, renamed Flicka, is definitely another project horse; she has bucking issues undersaddle, and doesn't know how to lunge on the ground. She has no round penning skills, but we can work on those later. I suspect she may have been abused, or simply 'broken' in at some point, because she has little confidence in people, or even herself. I'm excited to see what a few weeks, or months will bring! To her advantage, She does seem to have a really sound mind, and has a fairly calm attitude when you give her space and a chance to think things through, and is sweet despite what ever she's gone through. 

First pic after I got her 










She is very difficult to catch, however, so that will be #1 priority on the list. I think once she learns she can trust me to catch her things will go 'up' from there. She's probably used to being cornered and caught...I won't do that...I will let her keep moving until she figures out that either coming to me, or standing for me to walk up to her is okay. 

Update: Three weeks later, Flicka now knows how to lunge, knows how to bend laterally, disengages her hind and front end really well, picks up her feet much better, and is easily caught. I have been on her a couple of times as well, and she has done great. On my second ride on her, I rode her around the campus and she was perfectly calm! Haven't done anything major on her, just calm rides. 

Very first ride 2009









I continued with the riding until around early December, and then we got too busy and it got pretty icy as well, so she got mainly ground work when it was safe, and then in Januarly was when I started getting sick with my gall bladder issues that took the doctors 3.5 mos to figure out, so she and my other two equine charges basically got the winter off aside from ground work to keep manners in order. 

*August 2010 It's hard to believe I've had this mare almost a year already. After several months of little to no undersaddle work (due to health issues, mine, not hers!), I started riding her again in July after moving to Colorado. She has done really well, and I've also been taking her around the neighborhood where she's boarded and she has done well out there too. 

Trail riding in CO 2011










November 2011









*February 12, 2012 Wow, I have owned this incredible mare for over 2 years now. While there are still areas undersaddle we still need polishing on (she gets really bored and fussy in arena work), the last 6 months (from August 2011 til now) she has proven to be a rock. Again, due to my own health issues, I have had to refrain from much riding, but still worked with her on the ground. In that time frame, we moved barns, and she settled in like a champ, and has actually done better at the current stable in a lot of ways, becoming more outgoing, especially with me, which has been such a blessing. When I haven't been able to ride, she has been extremely attentive to me...coming to a halt at any sign of dizziness, and coming in to stand next to me, being a literal 'shoulder to lean on' until the dizziness passed. On days I felt well enough to ride, she seemed to understand how well I felt, and gave me the amount of energy in her ride to accommodate. This is a horse that LOVES to work, and works hard for you...so for her to walk around like a kids pony is not her charactor; But she is sensitive to her rider like that...atleast for this rider. I love this horse so much! Can't imagine my horsey life with out her! 

She's not a fan of bareback, but she's been amazing with it, now...


----------

